# Dan and Aaron have a chat (part 1)



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Free-Extras/A-conversation-with-Dan-and-Aaron-pt-1.html

Rather awesome, no? Personally, I'll be saying Daniverse, henceforth, rather than Abnett-verse.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

A series about the Despoiler?!, that would be awesome. Abaddon is quite a cool character but I never thought about him getting his own novels, or the Black Legion getting them.

Many readers think the Black Legion is dull but they are very interesting, just as interesting as the other Traitor Legions, although not as much as some. The Black Legion had the most pride of all the Chaos Marines and it was smashed not only by their Primarch's failure but by their own failures to grasp the danger of Chaos, and losing nearly all their legionnaires as a consequence. Seeing how they became the Black Legion and regained their lost pride would be very interesting.

Plus we could finally find out if it actually was the Deceiver that led Abaddon to Drach'nyen in the Tower of Silence. And seeing the greatest Daemon Weapon in existence in action would be incredible :grin:.


----------



## Zwan (Nov 18, 2009)

I read this - very entertaining, though none of it's new ground, Abnett has said pretty much all of it in various other interviews (aside from the malarkey about the ole' Despoiler). Plus ADB grates on me slightly... something about his demeanour I can't quite place.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Heh, certainly looking forward to see how this develops; especially interested at ADB`s interest in the Sons of Horus` descent (Or ascent from ruin?) after the Heresy. That said, I found one of _Soul Hunter`_s strengths to be tackling the issue of the Black Legion, especially upon the Penal-World to be well-crafted. Entoming the Legion`s change from _Horus Rising_ as an example, but still retaining their Cythonian image. Adding to this, I hope that (As Lord of the Night so eagerly pointed out) that we receive a plethora of answers to long-awaited questions and a myriad of other hidden-truths about, arguably, the most important Traitor Legion/Warband...

So collectively, Bobss is a happy bunny (For once:wink

*Edit*- I love your Avatar Zwan!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

bobss said:


> *Edit*- I love your Avatar Zwan!


It is an awesome choice, Legion forever :grin:.


----------



## Zwan (Nov 18, 2009)

bobss said:


> *Edit*- I love your Avatar Zwan!


Thanks mate :biggrin:


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

Zwan said:


> I read this - very entertaining, though none of it's new ground, Abnett has said pretty much all of it in various other interviews (aside from the malarkey about the ole' Despoiler). Plus ADB grates on me slightly... something about his demeanour I can't quite place.


I think it's because he's brash and arrogant. Some people are charmed by an author showing so much personality where it's traditional to be neutral and professional. Other people find it brash, arrogant and grating.

Knowing Aaron Dembski-Bowden as well as I do, I can confirm it's because he's a tool.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> Plus we could finally find out if it actually was the Deceiver that led Abaddon to Drach'nyen in the Tower of Silence. And seeing the greatest Daemon Weapon in existence in action would be incredible :grin:.


So, I will confess as to not knowing particularly much about the Necron race, their immortal lieges, nor even the Traitor Legion`s (Eldar and Mechanicus are more my thing... hence my gleeful anticipation of Mechanicum) _but_, isn`t Abaddon aware of the Void Dragon in slumber/bondage beneath the surface of Mars? If so, I hope this would be exploited upon in any future novel:biggrin:


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

I've read somewhere before that Aaron was interested in doing a two-part Black Legion series - maybe it was the bolthole - anyway, yeah it would be fantastic to see such a thing. Although im thinking it may have to wait until after the Heresy series? Or then again maybe not? 



bobss said:


> isn`t Abaddon aware of the Void Dragon in slumber/bondage beneath the surface of Mars?


Abaddon is aware of the Void Dragon on Mars yes.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Abaddon may be aware of it, the question is.. What will he do about it?. He wont wake it up, that will only help the C'tan and present a risk to the Chaos Gods. He could try and kill it but I doubt he'd succeed.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> Abaddon may be aware of it, the question is.. What will he do about it?. He wont wake it up, that will only help the C'tan and present a risk to the Chaos Gods. He could try and kill it but I doubt he'd succeed.


Well in the Necron Codex Abaddon seems very happy with the knowledge regarding the Void Dragon being present on Mars. I don't really think hes in any position to wake it up or destroy it, but he can certainly take advantage of it nonetheless. 

But it still begs the question of whether or not Abaddon knows the Void Dragon's true nature. He may just see it as some type of Xenos monster slumbering under the sands of Mars rather than see it as the *potential* threat to Chaos that it *may* be. Regardless though, any form of Xenos monster emerging in the middle of the Sol System with the strength and influence of a C'tan (and an already large backing in the AdMech) may just be the diversion needed to finally and wholly break through the Cadian Gate...


----------



## Zwan (Nov 18, 2009)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> I think it's because he's brash and arrogant. Some people are charmed by an author showing so much personality where it's traditional to be neutral and professional. Other people find it brash, arrogant and grating.
> 
> Knowing Aaron Dembski-Bowden as well as I do, I can confirm it's because he's a tool.


Thanks for the clarification


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> Knowing Aaron Dembski-Bowden as well as I do, I can confirm it's because he's a tool.


Yeah, meeting your heroes can be such a let down.:grin:


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

If a two-part series is done for the Despoiler then The Talon of Horus and Black Legion definitely sound like a pair of interesting titles for those novels. For me, the first one especially; one of the biggest symbols of the legion and all that. (From what I remember of things anyway.)


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

I hope that the gods run out of patince for Ab. soon...
were getting close to the Cadain gates final hour (unless GW countiues to use cadains as thier main guard Reg. which they proably will) and the void dragon issue is always prevalent. Other wise it would be cool to see some backstory on BL. I always thought they were pretty cool and needed a little more respect from the general 40k fanbase (im am so tired of iron warriors). I think ABD is a good author but Abnett gest on my nevers with that never-ending "im going to make something up for chaos that fits my motives today" thing he wont stop doing (GG novels...). The only book from him i made it though was Titanicus and thats becasue i love the AdMech and titan warfare is BEAST on levels no mortal can understand. As a author he is not my favorite but he is a cool person.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Are there any BL authors you do like?


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> I think it's because he's brash and arrogant. Some people are charmed by an author showing so much personality where it's traditional to be neutral and professional. Other people find it brash, arrogant and grating.
> 
> Knowing Aaron Dembski-Bowden as well as I do, I can confirm it's because he's a tool.


funny. i was thinking the same. his ego seems to be quite enormous. which is actually not that a bad thing in itself.. if it would be displayed in a more civil manner. he reminds me of some schoolyard bully.. which at the age of 30 screams "big cool kiddo" to me. still i have yet to read something he has written so far.

could you elaborate a bit more on the term "tool"?


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

Graf Spee said:


> funny. i was thinking the same. his ego seems to be quite enormous. which is actually not that a bad thing in itself.. if it would be displayed in a more civil manner. he reminds me of some schoolyard bully.. which at the age of 30 screams "big cool kiddo" to me. still i have yet to read something he has written so far.
> 
> could you elaborate a bit more on the term "tool"?


I could do, but it'd ruin the intensely odd "schoolyard bully" opinion you have of me, and I'd quite like to keep something so deliciously weird.

You're exaggerating, though. No matter how vain I am, I'm almost always civil*.



* _- Apart from inventing new swear words._


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

darkreever said:


> If a two-part series is done for the Despoiler then The Talon of Horus and Black Legion definitely sound like a pair of interesting titles for those novels. For me, the first one especially; one of the biggest symbols of the legion and all that. (From what I remember of things anyway.)


I think the first one would be about the Sons of Horus coming together under Abaddon's rule, and the second would be the first Black Crusade, as the hunt for the daemon blade.

That's my rough idea for it, anyway. I have a load of stuff to do beforehand, though.


----------



## Phil73805 (Feb 28, 2010)

I must confess a degree of confusion. How did this discussion go from a review of a chat between Dan Abnett and Aaron Dembski Bowden to bashing ADB?

There were a number of really interesting points brought up in the chat that are really worth further discussion. For example, I was really surprised to discover that there are people out there who perceive a discrepancy between the canon and the writings of the above authors. I thought they *wrote* the canon! As far as I'm concerned when I want to understand the inner workings of the Imperium (e.g. for a Dark Heresy campaign) I look up my Abnett or Dembski Bowden. On the occasion that there may be a teensy contradiction between sources I tend to put it down to the fact that in the 40K universe itself there would be vastly differing beliefs or perceptions about the same situations/Marine Chapters/Inquistion practises. However, Black Library seem to take great pains to ensure that all the writers are singing from the same song sheet. I can't remember any canon problems from any of the books I've read.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

Phil73805 said:


> I must confess a degree of confusion. How did this discussion go from a review of a chat between Dan Abnett and Aaron Dembski Bowden to bashing ADB?


It was just 2 guys. I was enjoying it. 

Practically every author I know constantly advises me to do the "polite, pleasant neutral guy who never goes to forums" routine, and cite that showing too much openness, honesty or personality gets writers into trouble, no matter what their personality is and how they come across. Someone will always take umbrage to it, especially if they only see a little bit of it.

As an example, if someone calls me arrogant or says I grate on them, I'll just nod because a) I am pretty arrogant, and b) I'm bound to grate on some people. Everyone grates on other people. It's called life. Stuff like being compared to a school bully is sort of awesome in how weird it is, but anyone who's seen or heard more than three of my sentences is unlikely to say that, so I'm not really losing any sleep at night. But still, it's a danger of the trade, so I'm all good with it. 

I don't take the advice that the other authors give, because it's a little unnatural for me, and because practically everyone so far has liked that I don't roll the same way as the others. So, y'know, a couple of guys saying I grate on them is good juju, too. Personally, I'm amazed my friends like me, as well.



Phil73805 said:


> There were a number of really interesting points brought up in the chat that are really worth further discussion. For example, I was really surprised to discover that there are people out there who perceive a discrepancy between the canon and the writings of the above authors. I thought they *wrote* the canon! As far as I'm concerned when I want to understand the inner workings of the Imperium (e.g. for a Dark Heresy campaign) I look up my Abnett or Dembski Bowden. On the occasion that there may be a teensy contradiction between sources I tend to put it down to the fact that in the 40K universe itself there would be vastly differing beliefs or perceptions about the same situations/Marine Chapters/Inquistion practises. However, Black Library seem to take great pains to ensure that all the writers are singing from the same song sheet. I can't remember any canon problems from any of the books I've read.


Oh, there're canon issues. Plenty, in fact. 

It's largely down to everyone choosing different things as canonical, and GW's IP being horrendously disorganised and contradictory. The snap reaction isn't to look at the facts and say "This is a natural result of 30 years of complex IP over a thousand editions and sourcebooks written by different people who never even met" though, because this is the internet, and that's not how things are dealt with when no one can see your face. 

So instead, the default reaction becomes "The newer stuff is wrong" and "They don't do their research". 

I even had it with _Helsreach_. Some armchair loremaster was going on and on about some minor-ass point that didn't match how he saw the Black Templars, despite the fact I've wallpapered my office in photocopies from GW's archives with everything they ever mentioned about the Chapter, and had page references disagreeing with everything he said. But because he'd heard Rumor X, and preferred Edition Y, there was no debating with him.


----------



## Phil73805 (Feb 28, 2010)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> Oh, there're canon issues. Plenty, in fact.
> 
> It's largely down to everyone choosing different things as canonical, and GW's IP being horrendously disorganised and contradictory. The snap reaction isn't to look at the facts and say "This is a natural result of 30 years of complex IP over a thousand editions and sourcebooks written by different people who never even met" though, because this is the internet, and that's not how things are dealt with when no one can see your face.
> 
> ...



There are three BL authors that I swear by (not at). Your good self, Dan Abnett and Graham McNeill. Apart from the quality of the writing, the depth of the characters and compelling nature of the stories you all tell I'm reassured by the knowledge that you're fans yourselves. 

Getting it right is as important to you as it would be to me. You have all immersed yourselves into this universe for many years and seem to be as taken with it as I am. This means that I pick up your books safe in the knowledge that if any canon has been changed it's likely to be canon that needed changing or updating and it will be done by someone who cares. Furthermore, you have all made very clear in your blogs that you talk things over between you to ensure that the more popular versions of the canon are adhered to.

Some of your colleagues at BL are a little more hit and miss. I believe that is the direct result of being writers first and fans a distant second, if at all. Chris Roberson for example (Sons of Dorn). An established author whose attempt at 40K writing left a great deal to be desired.

I'd rather read good writing from a fan than great writing from someone who doesn't quite get it and doesn't really care to. Fortunately the three of you qualify on both fronts, fans who're great writers. I sometimes wonder if I'm getting spoiled rotten.


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

World Eater XII said:


> Are there any BL authors you do like?


ABD, G.Mcneil, Gav thorpe, A.Reyonlds,Bill king, B.counter (sometimes), mike lee
Just because i dissagree with one authors veiwpoint dosnt meen i dislike them all. ABD is doing great for someone new to BL, G.Mcneil is brillnet and Counter (while sometimes taking a lot of liberty in his writing) did a good job wiht his HH books in my opainin (go ahead and bash me people, i know someone out thier wants to). I just dont like the GG books thats me.


Side note-Ab=abadon


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

CursedUNTILLDEATH said:


> and Counter (while sometimes taking a lot of liberty in his writing) did a good job wiht his HH books in my opainin (go ahead and bash me people, i know someone out thier wants to).


Must... Resist... Bashing... 

Just ignore _Battle for the Abyss_ CotE... Just ignore it...


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> I could do, but it'd ruin the intensely odd "schoolyard bully" opinion you have of me, and I'd quite like to keep something so deliciously weird.
> 
> You're exaggerating, though. No matter how vain I am, I'm almost always civil*.
> 
> ...


i have not been aware of your person before, or your identity, as a matter of fact. it was just the first hand impression i got after reading some of your blog. i got mislead by your post, i was referring to. i think i just did not get it. so it's cool. and as i can gladly see, you're tough enough to not waste a second thought on it. cheers to that.

sorry for going offtopic.

back to normal.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> I think the first one would be about the Sons of Horus coming together under Abaddon's rule, and the second would be the first Black Crusade, as the hunt for the daemon blade.
> 
> That's my rough idea for it, anyway. I have a load of stuff to do beforehand, though.


Ah now those would indeed be interesting then, especially seeing him unite the Son's; or more what lengths he went through to accomplish that.

First Black Crusade would be cool, though somehow, some way, it would give those people who keep on that Abbadon is a failure even more fuel for doing so, (Even though its not really the case; the guy is responsible for how many crusades that have wiped out worlds, turned or destroyed chapters, or set the Imperium back how much?)


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Interesting...I would rather a series on Abaddon however. One like the Horus Heresy, where various authors take part, but focussing on only Abaddon and perhaps his Lieutenants/other officers. Of course seeing as ADB wants it, I would suggest letting him have the first or second book. But that is just my opinion. Perhaps these could feature in a series following the aftermarth of the Heresy (Forgot the name, Scourging?) if that was to happen? Now; where is part 2?...


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Must... Resist... Bashing...
> 
> Just ignore _Battle for the Abyss_ CotE... Just ignore it...


Dont laugh at B.counter he worked hard on that book... i think... hopefully... or not... it wasnt that bad...could have been worse. The genral premsie was fine but the exuction left something to be desired... that was his worst HH book... galexy in flames was good though and i liked the soul drinkers ( yes they are a bit "out of it" but i still liked them never read book five though)

o and thank you


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Graf Spee said:


> i have not been aware of your person before, or your identity, as a matter of fact. it was just the first hand impression i got after reading some of your blog. i got mislead by your post, i was referring to. i think i just did not get it. so it's cool. and as i can gladly see, you're tough enough to not waste a second thought on it. cheers to that.
> 
> sorry for going offtopic.
> 
> back to normal.


You're German right?...

Sidestepping a bunch of generalisations and stereotypes...

I have found [in my personal experience] that dry and self depreciating/aggrandising humour often does not translate well. ADB seems to use both a LOT.

If I may be so bold, I believe that some of what you have seen as bullish [bullying] is in fact meant lightheartedly and tongue-in-cheek; is a facade if you will, of dry humour not intended to be taken at all seriously but possibly being used to somewhat obfuscate actual personality traits which are either similar or, conversely, the opposite of the behaviour being shown.

Ricky Gervaise is a good example of this. [the behaviour... he acts like an arrogant twat because he is to a greater or lesser extent an arrogant twat. Sometimes though people will use this type of humour to mask shyness or unease around others]

TLDR - Don't take the tone seriously and you'd probably enjoy his posts/blogs more.


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, and what's a void dragon??? I'm guessing that's what was in the caves on Mars [from the context] in Mechanium...

I've never come across the reference before though and am curious.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

the.alleycat.uk said:


> You're German right?...
> 
> Sidestepping a bunch of generalisations and stereotypes...
> 
> ...


Jesus, even my parents don't know me well that well. Are you a wizard?


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Unfortunately, neither the interview nor the subsequent discussion here has solved my dilemma between Abnett and ADB...

In whose name should I sacrifice my first borne?


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> Jesus, even my parents don't know me well that well. Are you a wizard?


Nah, a Wizard would have been able to say which 

Oh, I did mean to say in reply to your earlier comment. Yes, being neutral and 'professional' is probably a good way to be on teh intrawebs due to the nature of internet denizens [see John Gabriels theory of internet anonymity;] I think your way is certainly more interesting.

That and I bought Soul Hunter of the back of some of your posts on this forum [and just ordered Hellsreach coz i need some more books, i'm running low] so you can tell the BL guys that you sold at least two books that you wouldn't have if you weren't cynical, barbed and misanthropic ;p

*Edit* Decided I wasn't keen on the original post.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

The interview made for quite the interesting read, garnering a smirk and at least one chuckle in regards to the women owners of said writers, though it did seem to dangle the so-called carrot with the Despoiler quite nicely as well.

I would imagine that a thick skin coupled with a biting humour would be a must in the grim 40k megaverse (or should I have said Daniverse there?). After the hundredth kid (or adult for that matter) with paint stains on their fingers and a codex locked in a deathgrip that tells you that you are wrong about their beloved chapter/legion in your latest storyline... the urge to drag them screaming across the table by the front of their shirt has got to find some way out.

As for me, I take the canon of 40k like one big crime scene with a thousand eye witnesses. No one sees the exact same thing and there is precious little black & white. In many ways it shows just how vast the galaxy (and beyond) of 40k really is.

Now, back on subject! The thought of a two-part set involving Abaddon's taking the reins would (for me at least) be an interesting subject. What really drives him and what did it cost? Revenge, power, some secret pact that no one has ever known about? there is a lot there unanswered and it takes some balls to want to take on such a task. Kudos for that and here's to hoping we see it go beyond the 'wishful thinking' stage.


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

Euphrati said:


> The interview made for quite the interesting read, garnering a smirk and at least one chuckle in regards to the women owners of said writers, though it did seem to dangle the so-called carrot with the Despoiler quite nicely as well.
> 
> I would imagine that a thick skin coupled with a biting humour would be a must in the grim 40k megaverse (or should I have said Daniverse there?). After the hundredth kid (or adult for that matter) with paint stains on their fingers and a codex locked in a deathgrip that tells you that you are wrong about their beloved chapter/legion in your latest storyline... the urge to drag them screaming across the table by the front of their shirt has got to find some way out.
> 
> ...


:goodpost:
So true, so many people are not willing to give up thier veiw on their chapter/race and refuse to accept anything else as fact or as even just extra fluff (though some people/authors do crose the line sometimes with some of the stuff they add). Thats why so many authors are afraid to depecit the emporer in deatil because they are worried people will scream at them for saying anything about the emporer that dosnt fit their mold (just get it over it people).
G.mcneil took a lunge with the Last church and a couple days after it went out some guy at my club was bitching about it. My dislike of the GG novels aside if we as a communtiy were to say open up to the light and stop judging so much then maybe GW might relase some new major changes to the 40k universe in their rule books instead of just doing the same "death of hummanity, chaos coimng. crons nids will destory us all"
thing they have been doing recently (its getting old). The HH books are cool but you know how they are going to end with chaos on the rise and the emporer on the GT (in genreal). Why not with next edtion the AdMech break away from the imperuim or have the orks overwhemle armagedon? Becasue someone out thier would bitch about and GW is losing money becasue of it in my opainin i know people who dont even buy the books any more becasue they know it probly wont affect the universe as a whole (Price increase eveyone, yaaaaaaaa!). Thats just my 2 cents but what do i know, i dont get payed to write the fluff and i dont work for GW i just buy the stuff and play the game and do what im told.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

One thing that interests me about Abaddon is his drive to emulate Horus, and his attempts to hide that drive. He renames the Sons of Horus, declares Horus a failure and himself a successor, he destroys the clone of Horus and makes his own position.

Yet he keeps the Talon of Horus, the signature weapon of Horus. He has kept the Vengeful Spirit, Horus's flagship and the place where he planned and executed a lot of the Heresy, he chose black as the new colours for the legion, which was Horus's choice of colour.

I think Abaddon, despite his renouncement of Horus, still looks up to him as a mentor and father-figure. And still wants to make him proud, like he did during the Crusade and Heresy. If im right then a Black Legion/Abaddon series could be a lot different then we'd expect.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I always thought the Vengeful Spirit was destroyed? Wasn't Abaddon's flagship the Planet Killer after it was completed? At least I remember reading in older fluff that it was unsalvagable and left in orbit over Terra by the Legion, although it is fair to say, the Imperial Astartes would not like a enemy ship; whether heavily damaged or not, in orbit over their capital.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

No in _Soul Hunter_ Abaddon is still using the Vengeful Spirit as his flagship.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Didnt he planet killer get mashed in the gothic wars by a super lucky long range flying pedo.


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

World Eater XII said:


> Didnt he planet killer get mashed in the gothic wars by a super lucky long range flying pedo.


it says it was almost reduced to pulp by sustained torp salvoes at extreme range, but the hulk was never found..
(somewhere to be found in the earlier bfg fluff). nevertheless armada rulebook states that it was destroyed by a cruiser squad..


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Tis a shame, would've been able to grill my planet sized steak with it


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Could be a different ship retaning the name... happens a lot in real navies where some names are pretty prestigious


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

wasnt so much a name really, just its purpose


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

the.alleycat.uk said:


> Oh, and what's a void dragon??? I'm guessing that's what was in the caves on Mars [from the context] in Mechanium...
> 
> I've never come across the reference before though and am curious.


I do believe you question, good Sir, has not been answered, and thus I shall do so. The ''Void Dragon'' -- alongside the Outsider -- is the remainder of the _current_ C`tan to be still within stasis or hibernation. That is correct, I do not lie nor wish to trick you: A *C`tan* beneath Mars, the industrial and religious heart of the *Mechanicus*, and within touching of *Terra*. 

As for the _Vengeful Spirit_ debacle, I shared the same confusion, if not intruige with Dark Angel, but the author of Soul Hunter explained why, upon another thread...


----------

